# Favorite Horse Color? ::poll::



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

What are your favorite color horse of these?





(hopefully the poll even works. I don't even know..)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My favorite color is not on your list. 

I love Silver Dapple also known as Black Silver, in all its forms from chocolate to silvery gray. I think it's great that many of them look dappled gray but don't "gray out." I also love the platinum blonde manes and tails.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

I put bay, but my real favorite is buckskin 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

The choices are pretty heavyly biased towards the reds. Why do you have palomino, but not buckskin; red dun, but not bay dun; dunalino, but not dunskin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Regula said:


> The choices are pretty heavyly biased towards the reds. Why do you have palomino, but not buckskin; red dun, but not bay dun; dunalino, but not dunskin?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'll admit that reds are my favorite, so when I could only choose 10, those were the first to come to my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Out of the choices listed, I picked my favorite. Brown. I love a good brown. Their seasonal coat changes and the cinnamon soft points are just beautiful.

This has got to be my favorite type of brown:









My all-time favorite color is buckskin, though. A beautiful golden buckskin with little to no white. Like this:


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, I love chestnuts/sorrels and bays, roan/pinto markings on them are even better.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Whatever color the horse is as they are all my favorites.


----------



## Shawin (Aug 30, 2015)

Black is my favourite
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e68/Shawin500/Shawin%20Stud/Stallions/Eagle24b.jpg

This is my stallion Marires Eagle (pron. Mar-rear-reez); New Zealand


----------



## Shawin (Aug 30, 2015)

Shawin said:


> Black is my favourite
> 
> This is my stallion Marires Eagle (pron. Mar-rear-reez); New Zealand


Marires Eagle Appaloosa


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

I picked sorrel. But I hate that word, I don't know why. Every time I see it I scream "chestnut" in my head because the word sorrel produces the same effect as nails on a chalkboard for me.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorrel doesn't bother me, I actually like the name, but I hate it when people call it "Sorro".


----------

